# Davis Industries derringer .22



## shdybrady19 (May 7, 2010)

I acquired a cheap derringer through a trade and it had a really hard trigger pull. Where it took two hands to pull the trigger. I got it home opened it up and noticed that it was dirty. I cleaned up and ever so lightly lubed it up. The pull was 10 times better. Still tough but much better. I dry fired it just to check the trigger pull and this broke. 






Its located infront of the hammer of the gun, right here





And here is the new toy to get me more familiar with a wider range of guns


----------



## Mingo (May 7, 2010)

Throw it off of Browns Bridge....... JK, I like to try out new guns too & see what is quality & what isn't.


----------



## NOYDB (May 8, 2010)

You need to remember if you are going to buy guns like that you have to have the gamblers vest and hat to go with'em. Black is sliming so that's a plus.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (May 8, 2010)

There was someone on here looking to buy broke down guns.


----------



## Bill Mc (May 8, 2010)

Fellow tried to give me a Davis derringer. I passed.


----------



## frankwright (May 8, 2010)

I bought two of them probably 15+ years ago from a friend trying out his FFL. I believe they were $50 delivered.

I have probably shot each less than 100 rounds. They work fine but not too accurate even at close range.
They actually are pretty useless except for the unique factor.


----------



## shdybrady19 (May 8, 2010)

annd thats the whole reason why I want them. I know they are junk. I know they will never be worth what I put into it.....ever. But I have done some things to my rifles and a few pistols and enjoyed it. So Im just tring to fool around with this one and see what comes out. Does anyone know where I could get that part?


----------



## Mingo (May 8, 2010)

I have found the most unusual parts at:

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/

Search under mfg.


----------



## shdybrady19 (May 9, 2010)

ehhh not luck for me on that website. I didnt find a guy who has one and whats to get rid of it for cheap. So that should do it


----------



## frankwright (May 9, 2010)

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Products.aspx?catid=1992
It looks like they have almost every part listed if you can find the name of what you need.
Found this one also http://derringer2.de/dokument/d-teile.pdf


----------



## Mingo (May 9, 2010)

Yeah at first I thought their website was difficult to use, usually just search under mfgs in alphabetical order. I figured they would have it.

Good detective work Frank Wright.....


----------



## shdybrady19 (May 10, 2010)

yeah I didnt see he wonderful next button lol. Thanks again


----------



## shdybrady19 (May 10, 2010)

Dang they are sold out


----------



## hunt-it-all (May 12, 2010)

I have the very same gun with the very same broken part and i havent found it anywhere.


----------

